# Oh no, not another Contest .. Oct 2011



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 25, 2011)

I havent tortured people with a contest for many moons.
 Its time to rack your brains and wreck your eyes.

 October's contest is a word search puzzle of bottle collecting terms.
 It can be downloaded in PDF format here...

 http://antiquemedicines.com/blog/BottleGameOct2011.pdf

 The rules are simple and you must follow them to win.
 - find words and phrases having to do with bottle making and collecting within the puzzle.
 - there are 40 total hidden in the puzzle
 - list your found words in an email and send it to me at mknapp@antiquemedicines.com
 - include your forum name and real name 
 - only send ONE entry per forum user
 - serendipitous words not part of the intended 40 will not count (so dont be afraid to list more than 40!)

 The contest starts NOW.  The contest ends Tues Oct 1 , 8:00 PM EST.
 The winner will be EITHER the first person to find all 40 items OR 
 if no one finds them all, the person who first finds the most items.

 Good luck and may Odin have mercy on your souls[]

 ...someone says, 'what do we win?' ...


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 25, 2011)

Very Generous of you. I have never tried one of your puzzles, but I'm thinking of giving this a shot. 
 BTW. You said ending time is 10/1  - - - - I think you (obviously) intended 11/1.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 25, 2011)

I think I will go ahead and do this later. I doubt I'll get all 40, but I saw a few just glancing over it... These kinds of things are fun, you wouldn't mind if I printed it out and gave it out at the bottle club, right?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 25, 2011)

> I think you (obviously) intended 11/1


 
 Thanks that would be correct NOV 1.

 The prize will be a nice emerald green Hathorn Springs Saratoga mineral water.  In great shape.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 25, 2011)

another shot of the prize.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks Gunth,...been looking forward to another one of these...I'm sure it took some time and effort. Much appreciated!


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 25, 2011)

> you wouldn't mind if I printed it out and gave it out at the bottle club, right?


 
 No problem but do it after the contest ends.  Not fair to others if you use solve using 'parallel processing' aka bottle club.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 25, 2011)

A word to the wise... since there are words and phrases in the puzzle, if you find PONTIL make sure its not really SOLIDRODPONTIL.
 Phrases must be complete to count.  Its unlikely anyone will get all 40 (miracles sometimes happen) so dont give up if you only find 27 []


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Of course, I just mean to amuse them! You don't have to worry, the next meeting isn't until Nov. 11th anyway. I just think my bottle peeps, most of whom don't even have computers, would get a kick out of it... []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 25, 2011)

What if  everyone gets all forty ?  a case of mineral waters?   []


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 25, 2011)

> What if  everyone gets all forty ?


 
 First email I get with all 40 right wins it...

 spool up the Cray 2 Rick ...


----------



## carobran (Oct 25, 2011)

thanx alot!!!.............now i gotta spend every spare minute of my time to get that dadgum bottle!![8|][8D][][][]


----------



## carobran (Oct 25, 2011)

well,ive got 18 so far..........14 im sure of,the others i think are right................ive got a couple of ?'s..............will a phrase sometimes count as 2 words(such as IRONPONTIL & PONTIL)??.................and what directions do they go(do they go backwards??)[8|][]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 25, 2011)

Car, you ain't helping yourself by posting the answers... [8D]

 Gunther, do we send in our final submission all at once? I have thirty something now, so should I send them now? If I do that and then find the rest tomorrow, should I send those in?


----------



## carobran (Oct 25, 2011)

i just made that up,i dont know if their there or not[8|]


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 25, 2011)

I sent you an email with the most I could find after working on it for awhile.  Thanks for this contest, Matt.  And yes, my eyes are shot for the night!


----------



## old.s.bottles (Oct 25, 2011)

Im up to 22...taking a break[:-]


----------



## carobran (Oct 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Wheelah23
> 
> Car, you ain't helping yourself by posting the answers... [8D]
> 
> Gunther, do we send in our final submission all at once? I have thirty something now, so should I send them now? If I do that and then find the rest tomorrow, should I send those in?


 i think ill take a brake ,my eyes hurt[]..............of coarse,now ill never get to sleep since that bottle will keep flashing before my eyes...........and then the word puzzle[8|].............then the bottle[8|].............then the puzzle[8|]..........and so on..[8|][8D][]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 26, 2011)

> do we send in our final submission all at once? I have thirty something now, so should I send them now? If I do that and then find the rest tomorrow, should I send those in?


 
 The rules say one entry per member.  When you send your list do it only once. Only the first email will be counted.


----------



## epackage (Oct 26, 2011)

38 was the best I could do Matt, I love that bottle but I can't go any further since I had to use the screen only since I don't have a printer. I threw in 2 guesses at the end but I don't think they're any good....Jim


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks again Matt. It was very challenging.


----------



## Jim (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for another fun contest, Matt. My retinas are cursing you, and my brain said it's taking tomorrow off   [8D] I enjoy a challenge, and this was a good one.

 I sent you 40. I probably have a few that I didn't need, and missed a few that I did need.  ~Jim


----------



## rockbot (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Matt, would this include bottle digging terms too?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 26, 2011)

> Hi Matt, would this include bottle digging terms too?


 
 not really , mostly terms describing bottles themselves or the making of bottles.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 26, 2011)

got about a half dozen entries so far.  No one has got all 40 so the contest continues.


----------



## towhead (Oct 26, 2011)

Aw dang, I already had a spot picked out for "my new bottle" [] -Julie


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 26, 2011)

If no one gets all 40 , its the highest number right that wins, so dont discount your chances just yet.


----------



## rockbot (Oct 28, 2011)

bump![]


----------



## glass man (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks Matt!I have been looking for the Morgan silver dollar I won a long time back in one of your contests,,,I put it in a "SPECIAL PLACE" and can't remember where it is or find where it is![:-] It is probably with about 10 other items I put in a Special place...at least I never lost a bottle...yet![] JAMIE


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 31, 2011)

One more shopping day until contest ends for those last minute people.
 It appears no one has gotten all 40 correct but a lot of people have done amazingly well. I'm impressed.
 Ends tomorrow night.


----------



## carobran (Oct 31, 2011)

yeah,i gotta get to work!![].........what time tomorrow night??[8|]


----------



## glass man (Oct 31, 2011)

I finally found that Morgan silver dollar...but man this test is tough..fun though...gotta try to get at least a few more and hope I ain't too late sending them in..I guess it will end at mid-night..I HOPE?JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok read tomorrow night cool!If I ain't blind even more then now maybe I can get closer to 40!!My trouble is I keep seeing words that have nothing to do with bottles!!JAMIE


----------



## carobran (Oct 31, 2011)

i realy gotta put the hammer down tomorrow,ive only got like 12[&:][&:]


----------



## glass man (Nov 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> i realy gotta put the hammer down tomorrow,ive only got like 12[&:][&:]


 

  ME too!It ain't easy CAR DUDE,but fun!!JAMIE


----------



## carobran (Nov 1, 2011)

yeah,i get frustrated[][8|]............but i want that bottle![]..............maybe if i get a bottle worth giving as a prize ill come up with a contest[&o][8D][]


----------



## glass man (Nov 1, 2011)

Nina here. 
 Just submitted Jamie's answers. Hope I spelled them all right. Fun contest, even for me, who doesn't understand all the terms. Thanks for e-mailing us a copy of the contest since we couldn't get the link to open. Good luck everyone.
 Peace.


----------



## peejrey (Nov 1, 2011)

Very interesting contest indeed....[8|][]
 Guess I need to do some more bottle history stuff again.[]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 1, 2011)

*RE: Oh no, not another Contest .. Oct 2011- RESULTS*

I just got back from work travel about an hour ago and I went through all the entries.
 First I want to thank all those who took the time to enter and made it fun.
 I good number of people entered.

 It was a quite close contest.  One person won by 1 and three people tied for second!
 By my count EPACKAGE was the winner with 38/40 right.
 Tying for second with 37/40 were BlobBottleBob , Towhead, and Wheelah23 (who amazingly only entered 37 words but all were correct).

 Congrats to Epackage who should send me his shipping info to mknapp@antiquemedicines.com


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 1, 2011)

*RE: Oh no, not another Contest .. Oct 2011- RESULTS*

The list of words
 1.	Hinge mold -
 2.	Seam -
 3.	Post mold
 4.	Snap case â€“
 5.	ABM-
 6.	Mouth blown-
 7.	Pontil -
 8.	Three piece mold -
 9.	Flared-
 10.	Flint -
 11.	Manganese dioxide -
 12.	 Turn mold-
 13.	Embossed-
 14.	Slug plate -
 15.	Air vent -
 16.	Applied seal-
 17.	Blob top -
 18.	Globe and shaft -
 19.	Opalescence -
 20.	Gather -
 21.	Gaffer-
 22.	Marver-
 23.	Bare iron pontil -
 24.	Annealing -
 25.	Pitkin-
 26.	Half post -
 27.	Fire polish-
 28.	Applied color label-
 29.	BIMAL -
 30.	Black glass -
 31.	Demijohn -
 32.	Case wear -
 33.	LUG -
 34.	Cullet-
 35.	Figural-
 36.	Hutchinson-
 37.	Parison-
 38.	Potstone-
 39.	Whittle-
 40.	Puce-


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 1, 2011)

*RE: Oh no, not another Contest .. Oct 2011- RESULTS*

answers


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 2, 2011)

*RE: Oh no, not another Contest .. Oct 2011- RESULTS*

Thank you Matt for the contest,...can't wait for the next one... 

 Contgrats to Jim and the runner ups.[]


----------



## rockbot (Nov 2, 2011)

*RE: Oh no, not another Contest .. Oct 2011- RESULTS*

that was fun Matt. thanks!

 way to go Jim![]


----------



## epackage (Nov 2, 2011)

*RE: Oh no, not another Contest .. Oct 2011- RESULTS*

Thanx Matt it was a fun contest and I'm happy to be the winner, and really happy to beat out that Connor Kid...[8D][][8D][][][]


----------



## glass man (Nov 2, 2011)

*RE: Oh no, not another Contest .. Oct 2011- RESULTS*

A really fun  contest MATT!THANK YOU!Way to go JIM!!!JAMIE


----------



## towhead (Nov 2, 2011)

*RE: Oh no, not another Contest .. Oct 2011- RESULTS*

FUN!  Thanks Matt!  -Julie


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 2, 2011)

*RE: Oh no, not another Contest .. Oct 2011- RESULTS*

Missed this contest. Congrats Jim !


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 2, 2011)

*RE: Oh no, not another Contest .. Oct 2011- RESULTS*

Way to go, Jim, Julie, and Wheelah!  This contest was a lot of fun!


----------



## carobran (Nov 2, 2011)

*RE: Oh no, not another Contest .. Oct 2011- RESULTS*

ive never heard of a couple of those terms...[&:][&:][8|][8D]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 2, 2011)

*RE: Oh no, not another Contest .. Oct 2011- RESULTS*

http://www.sha.org/bottle/glossary.htm


----------



## epackage (Nov 2, 2011)

*RE: Oh no, not another Contest .. Oct 2011- RESULTS*

I think I had Maganese too but missed the dioxide part...GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



 Thanx again Matt, I'm thinking up a contest of my own but it will take me a few weeks to get something good going...Jim


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 2, 2011)

*RE: Oh no, not another Contest .. Oct 2011- RESULTS*

Congrats to the winner! Of all the people to lose to... [][8D]

 What's funny is I swear I found "puce". I didn't think it was put there on purpose, being such a small word, so I didn't include it... [&:] A win's a win though... Jim you'd better come to the club meeting next Friday with that bottle! [:-]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 2, 2011)

*RE: Oh no, not another Contest .. Oct 2011- RESULTS*

People did amazingly well this time.  I dont think I made it any easier than the last couple.


----------



## epackage (Nov 2, 2011)

*RE: Oh no, not another Contest .. Oct 2011- RESULTS*



> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Congrats to the winner! Of all the people to lose to... [][8D]
> 
> What's funny is I swear I found "puce". I didn't think it was put there on purpose, being such a small word, so I didn't include it... [&:] A win's a win though... Jim you'd better come to the club meeting next Friday with that bottle! [:-]


 I think I'll make an appearance....what was in the box from Mike?[8|]


----------

